# What am I cooking?



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack Special?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Something for the dogs?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Something for the dogs?


This smells great. Whatchu talking bout?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Having a snack until it's ready.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Having a snack until it's ready.
> View attachment 1098495


I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Why you wanna fuck them sardines up with jalapeños


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Why you wanna fuck them sardines up with jalapeños


They're pretty good, give them a shot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Forgot the tripe is not in the picture.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Selma Stew


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little


why y'all hatin on me an josh? that's some good eats.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hes probably cooking a pot luck supper to take over to the neighbors so they will never invite him again!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just wish josh wouldn't be giving away all my country recipes.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i just wish josh wouldn't be giving away all my country recipes.
> jack


Which country?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smart ass.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Well since you asked, gizzards, chard (?), romaine hearts, and lemons.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Well since you asked, gizzards, chard (?), romaine hearts, and lemons.


Fennel. Don't forget the tripe!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> Selma Stew


There a lot of Greeks in Selma?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Aight, I give up. WTF is it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's an Easter soup. I just wanted some now. Magiritsa.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i read the recipe and will try this tonight. i have most of the ingredients except for the tripe. walmart.
i don't see anything in the recipe that makes it turn white like in the pics. is it the eggs?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i read the recipe and will try this tonight. i have most of the ingredients except for the tripe. walmart.
> i don't see anything in the recipe that makes it turn white like in the pics. is it the eggs?
> jack


Egg and lemon sauce added after it's cooked.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

1 tray of tripe
1 tray of gizzards
2 heads of romaine
1 fennel bulb
1 bunch of scallions
olive oil
5 lemons
2 eggs

Dice the tripe and gizzards, then put boil them until tender in some salted water. Strain the meat out and reserve the water.
Add the olive oil and meat back to the pot and brown. Chop the 2 heads of romaine and the green part of the fennel. After that add the romaine and scallions until the romaine is wilted. Then add the broth back, keeping a cup or two to the side.
In a mixer, blend the 2 eggs and then slowly pour in the lemon juice. Once that is mixed, slowly blend the remaining broth into the eggs and lemon, making sure it is not hot enough to cook the eggs.
After the meat and romaine has finished cooking, slowly pour the egg and lemon sauce into the soup while mixing.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, that's pretty close to the recipe i pulled up. i'm headed to walmart for some tripe. and natty.
i think some deer heart, liver, and kidney would be good, too since it calls for lamb offal.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

MrFish said:


> There a lot of Greeks in Selma?


Don't know but it looks like there is some Selma in the Greek for sure ... the ingredients look the same. 
last time i was in Selma was about 1981 delivering food to stores while driving a Lewis Bear Semi


----------

